# Gremlin



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

It lives. Now if I could just figure out where to put the guide pin.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Makes me miss mine. I had a 77 with a VW inline 6. & 4 spd. I loved that car! Hombre-Bronze, it was..........


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey MTy, I have a Lindy Gremlin on my "projects" shelf. Looks like it will be a pretty easy convert. Just need the time to get at it...


Jeff


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Mtyoder, We can't fit our stuff for the next Midwest show in it. But with that 360 engine in it we would make great time.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hey there-
Cool car! Had the chance to get an "X" for a song and passed. A big mistake!

What was the biggest engine offered in these little buggers, anyway? 304?

Start scouring the parts yards--you might get lucky and get some "Levi's" that do more than cover your bum!  

A great project--keep us updated with the small-block install, and narrowing the rear. :thumbsup: 

Cheers..


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ahhh, Gremlins...*

My Mother had a 76 with the "optional" 258 6 cylinder.
That thing would spin a mean tire.....
No power steering, no A/C...
What a work of art... 

Scott


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I think it was Car Craft magazine that had an article back in the 70's about a place that was selling "304" Gremlins that had a "401"(same block dimensions) swapped into them. It was a AMC dealership. Traction was a MAJOR problem!!!


Bob Weichbrodt
A and H Hobbies
W-S, NC


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rawafx said:


> I think it was Car Craft magazine that had an article back in the 70's about a place that was selling "304" Gremlins that had a "401"(same block dimensions) swapped into them. It was a AMC dealership. Traction was a MAJOR problem!!!
> 
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


Yes, I remember reading that article as well. This guy was the AMC version of Chevy's Yenko.  rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*Holy Gremlin!*

This guy won the wheelie contest at Byron Dragway two years in a row...  










More Pictures


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

mtyoder said:


> It lives. Now if I could just figure out where to put the guide pin.


Can't you put it toward the front centered between the front wheels?


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You need this! Just stumbled across it: :thumbsup: 

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2618&item=5965814215&rd=1


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I got a super gremlin and the one with the clovers too. I'm in the process of trying to get some resin t-jet Gremlins from somebody on ebay. I have 2 401's that will bolt rigt in that car. I'm running a 360 right now just to see how the chassis will work.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

jack0fall said:


> Hey MTy, I have a Lindy Gremlin on my "projects" shelf. Looks like it will be a pretty easy convert. Just need the time to get at it...
> 
> 
> Jeff


I'd like to see some pics of it if you get time.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Rawafx said:


> I think it was Car Craft magazine that had an article back in the 70's about a place that was selling "304" Gremlins that had a "401"(same block dimensions) swapped into them. It was a AMC dealership. Traction was a MAJOR problem!!!
> 
> 
> Bob Weichbrodt
> ...


 My college roommate had a black Gremlin with a Chevy 327, a 4-speed, and Cragar S/Ss, but I only ever saw pictures of it. He wrecked it before I met him... something about a lack of traction...

--rick


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

gremlins were my 1st 2nd and 4th car. had an orange 72 x with the black stripes ,,wish i had it back.the last one i had i put a 304 in..it flew! the 401 gremlin you were refering to is called the randall xr.do a yahoo search and type in randall gremlin ..the little demons came built any way you wanted it..low 12 second cars,,with a little more nudging it would prob go high 11s.it was the muscle car the big 3 didnt want to hear about.im gonna have another one here sometime soon.just gotta get the wife to see it my way as she hates them.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

mtyoder, All ya gotta do is ask.... Now its just the before shots... Still got other cars screamming for my attention.


Jeff


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Is that h.o.? If so I gotta get one. :dude:


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mtyoder said:


> Is that h.o.? If so I gotta get one. :dude:


hey MT save this search:thumbsup: 

http://search-desc.ebay.com/MINI-LINDY_W0QQcatrefZC0QQfromZR10QQfsopZ1QQftsZ2QQsatitleZMINIQ2dLINDY


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

It's like everything in the HO world... Close enough to look good. Some of the Mini Lindys are too narrow for conversion, and some are just a tad too big (but with a little tinkering).

I think the word has gotten out, cuz when I first started looking for them the starting bids were like .01 to .99, and now when I look they are starting at 9.99. But it is still fun to look... 

Jeff


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

jack0fall said:


> mtyoder, All ya gotta do is ask.... Now its just the before shots... Still got other cars screamming for my attention.
> 
> 
> Jeff


 What is the wheelbase and width on it? If you can give it to me in MM I can tell you if its a good candidate to shrink. I will be doing a bunch shrinking next month.

Roger Corrie


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Slott V said:


> This guy won the wheelie contest at Byron Dragway two years in a row...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

What a great shot! I've looked at this pic several times--I just can't get away from it!

Hey don't forget that Matchbox makes a Gremlin Short-tracker slot. It's yellow with stickers on it. I have the Pinto sister car




Cheers..


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> What is the wheelbase and width on it? If you can give it to me in MM I can tell you if its a good candidate to shrink. I will be doing a bunch shrinking next month.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Now where did I put that MM stick??? I will get that for you for sure... :thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

vaBcHRog said:


> What is the wheelbase and width on it? If you can give it to me in MM I can tell you if its a good candidate to shrink. I will be doing a bunch shrinking next month.
> 
> Roger Corrie


 woohoo! Roger is shrinking HO stuff again! 

subliminal message: buickskylarkoldscutlassbuickskylarkoldscutlassbuickskylarkoldscutlass

looking forward to seeing some new HObuickskylarkoldscutlassstuff from you...

:wave:

--rick


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Found a note in my door today from the town shariff. Apparently somebody dosen't like burnouts  At least it wasn't a ticket. I'll be good :dude:


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Do you realy exspect us to believe that! LOL The being good part! You will never change at least you better not. Tim :thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*AMC's in General*

It would be cool if RC/JL would release an XT set of AMC cars:

Gremlins
Ramblers
Javelins
Jeep CJ7's
Pacer Wagons
Matadors

Would be a nice set ala R6 JLTO's, two of each in the case.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That would be cool, but the market for AMC stuff is a small one.


----------

